# Hi everyone!!!!



## Diorissima (Jun 8, 2007)

new to the forum!!!! hope to meet new friends!


----------



## Diorissima (Jun 8, 2007)

thanks!!!!


----------



## mkettner (May 31, 2007)

You will find that this is a pretty positive and supportive forum. There are a lot of great participants with useful information about travel and relocation. We also look forward to your contribution.

Michael


----------



## LizElson (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Dorissima, i see you're in Lucca, we're just about to move near there in Dec (me, husband & 2yr old) How do you like it/how long have you been there/how's your italian!? Hope to hear from you soon liz


----------



## smith11 (Nov 22, 2007)

hello friend ........... you welcome even i am also a new member, and feeling very good to join this forum.


----------



## Jennywren (Mar 19, 2008)

hi there, i'm new to the forum, haven't moved to Italy yet but have put deposit on house in Calabria. Can't wait, need total change of direction in life. where abouts are you?


----------

